# Oh dear, puppies? (not really)



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

While the rest of us were playing at the Show and Go, Pixel was home with her own little "drama". She seems to be having a false pregnancy. Last night she started going from bed to bed and crate to crate, scratching in the bedding in them all. Then she started collecting stuffed animal "puppies" in her crate. At 5 this morning, she decided that she HAD to get out of her crate to find more "puppies". She has spent the day following Dave around whining unless he'll lie on the couch and let her lie with him. (with some "puppies" for company) I hope THIS is over soon! :laugh: 

She is supposed to be spayed on Aug. 2, but some people have told me that we may need to delay it because of this. I hope NOT! Fortunately, she happens to have a regular vet appointment tomorrow anyway, so I'll ask her then if we need to delay it or can go ahead. Never a dull day!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Poor Pixel. How is she behaving around Kodi and Panda?


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor Pixel. I've heard of this before, but never actually knew anyone with a dog who went through it. Hoping it's over quickly.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope this passes quickly and doesn't mean you have to postpone her spay. I guess she didn't want Kodi and Panda to get all the attention yesterday. A litter of stuffed puppies is a good way to get that attention back on her!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

PaulineMi said:


> Poor Pixel. How is she behaving around Kodi and Panda?


She's fine with them unless they touch her "babies". Then she gets growly. They've been good about moving off and giving her her space!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aw..poor little girl


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Wow. Did NOT know this was possible in dogs. I hope she isn't in distress.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

I pop on the forum and learn something new everyday. I also didn't know this was possible. Give the stuffed "puppies" a kiss for me.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello sorry to hear about your dog health issue! You and you doggy are always in my thoughts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, she's not ill.  Just sort of a pain in the neck!

We just got back from the vet (nothing illness-wise, just their regular chiro appointment) she said this could go on for 3 weeks. Oh, joy!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

oh my goodness- would love to see pics of Pixel with her "babies" .
She must be such a proud mama!


----------

